# I finally found some Kuhli Loaches!



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Today Erica and I needed to get some more liter for our cat so we decided to head to Petsmart. Me, being the nosey person I am, decided to check out the fish section. They had a tag for Kuhli Loaches but I couldn't see any. The lady moved the big rock they had and three of them darted out to the tank corners. I bought all three they had for $1.49 each.

Too bad they didn't have any striped ones. Would have bought more!

Also saved a beautiful red/blue/green female beta. She was just too pretty to let go. Held her up to the males and no flaring happened.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats on your new fish ... I also bought my Kuhlis from Petsmart, the black ones. They where buried down into gravel and had to be dug out. It took about a week for them to show themselves during the day, but now they are very active during this time. I think you will enjoy these guys. They are very interesting to watch, they remind me of little snakes.


----------



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

I stopped in a LFS a few weeks ago and asked if they would ever get any kuhlis as I hadn't seen any forever. They told me to come back in a few days and they had a tank full of them. They sold out in less than a week, I was happy to know about the sale ahead of time.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

The lady who helped me said they can't keep them in. At the price they are listed I can believe it. 

All three are currently huddled under a big ball of moss. I need to get some LED's so I can watch them at night.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats Burk and Lord Nibbler on getting some. 

I really like them, and mine are probably 8 or more years old now, so once you get your hands on some, they should be around for quite a while.

Their biggest requirement is a nice rock or piece of driftwood in the tank so they have a place to go to feel secure.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Working on getting a nice chunk of driftwood. All I've been able to find are long, thinner pieces. Not up to paying LFS prices either (I'm cheap). I have a rock soaking right now to clean some of the gunk off.

Tried to get a few shots of my Kuhli's but they are being shy today. The female betta on the other hand wasn't shy at all.

So here she is along with a Riccia rock in the back and some other Java Moss rocks. Everyone meet Bella:


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

keep the pics comming looks great!


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

That is a very nice female would be a great mate for my male. Have any of you tried putting two males in a large 50g aquarium?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

snowhillbilly said:


> Have any of you tried putting two males in a large 50g aquarium?


While some have gotten by with it, it's not a good idea at all, and usually results in tattered fins at best, and death in many cases.

They can find each other in a tank like a 50 gallon (even heavily planted) in less than 5 minutes, then the bickering usually begins.

BTW, nice looking female Burks.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice female Betta!... I have a male in a community tank. But my future plans are to get females instead, so that I can keep more than one in a tank together.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Got a couple of Kuhli loaches myself. I love the way they move around the substrate in my sand-bottomed tank.


----------

